# HS928 Transmission STAYS Engaged with Drive Clutch Released!



## IrishRed (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello ... 

Brand new to this forum and certainly glad I found it! 

Slowly clearing out the latest 20" of snow from yesterdays storm in SE MA. (This makes almost 5' in the past 3 weeks!!)

My Honda HS928 has starting behaving rather "strangely" ... the drive lever is NOT disengaging the transmission when released. Yesterday it began creeping in both forward & reverse and the only way to stop it was to set it into neutral (a very finite setting btw). I'd thought perhaps it was simply done in by the bitter cold & blowing snow but ... today it seems to be even worse i.e., we're not just creeping anymore!! If the auger is still engaged it's ok but, if I release the auger clutch without setting the trans back to neutral first well ... let's just say it's a bit unnerving. Needless to say this is a heavy, powerful machine and challenging enough most times so this has me concerned.

The only info on transmission problems I've found so far seem to be related to the unit not engaging/moving ... unfortunately I've the opposite problem. It won't stop snowing around here long enough to get it into a service center so any ideas/help would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks in advance!
~ Red

* Btw, yes I confess to still being a novice with this unit since hubby always handled the snow but, now it's my job so hopefully through this forum I'll get far more knowledgeable, _Fast!!_


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Is the area that it is stored heated? I know when my auger drive handle wouldn't stay down, once I put it in the heated garage and it thawed out, everything was fine again.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've had the same problem recently. If you keep playing with the handle it will eventually start working again after about 10 minutes of use, something is frozen I just haven't gotten around to actually trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## IrishRed (Feb 17, 2015)

tinter said:


> Is the area that it is stored heated? I know when my auger drive handle wouldn't stay down, once I put it in the heated garage and it thawed out, everything was fine again.


Tinter,

No, the garage isn't heated. I'd thought perhaps it was the cold so I'm hoping you're right. Perhaps some extended time with a blow dryer might help because we're not going above 20 degrees anytime soon!! 

Many thanks for your help! 

~ Red


----------



## IrishRed (Feb 17, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> I've had the same problem recently. If you keep playing with the handle it will eventually start working again after about 10 minutes of use, something is frozen I just haven't gotten around to actually trying to figure out what it is.


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I'm glad to see that the consensus is that something's frozen. This has been going on for two days, I've been blowing snow for at least 2 hrs at each time although to your point ... it did not start until I was almost "done" on the first day. Temps only went down from one day to the next so ... will try to thaw it out using a blow dryer.

I can handle frozen


----------

